# Hello I'm a Gong Player



## Kalygong

Hello Everyone, I'm a gong player, my name's Kalygong, I'm am Argentinian Gongmaster. I do many concerts and gongbaths on Argentina and around the world (Mexico, EEUU, Spain, Italy, France,etc).I'm recognize on many countries around the world, I made a tour every year for April to August for EEUU and Europe. I wish you could Hear my work... I'll leave you my soundcloud and Youtube channel in case of you want to hear my music. Thanks to all of you, I hope you were right.
Blesses to all of you. Kalygong.


----------



## Kalygong

Kalygong said:


> I wish you could Hear my work... I'll leave you my soundcloud and Youtube channel in case of you want to hear my music.


*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDDLESUOhdTjvD6LbLVbluA/ Youtube Channel
*
*


https://soundcloud.com/
 Soundcloud*


----------

